# AR-15 SKS or AK How low can you go? $$



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How far down can the cost of a full size semi auto go down too?

As Smitty901 pointed out in another thread this is a "no thrills" gun and he is right.
If your looking to do up grades on your new gun don't buy this 
But if all you want is shooter,,, Then this might be for you.

Rifle kit from Palmetto $259.99 Dose have forward assist and dust cover 1-7 








Striped lower to complete our rifle 39.99 -- total of $299.98 and it goes Bang
No sights and that doesn't count the background check for the lower. 








What's the best price you can come up with?
HOW LOW CAN YOU GO?
My best is $287 for an AR


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Right now entry level ARs are the steal of semi autos. A decade ago that was the sks closely followed by the AK. JMHO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like the Harbor Freight of the AR world.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sounds like the Harbor Freight of the AR world.:vs_laugh:


Except PSA stuff works.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> How far down can the cost of a full size semi auto go down too?
> 
> As Smitty901 pointed out in another thread this is a "no thrills" gun and he is right.
> If your looking to do up grades on your new gun don't buy this
> ...


I have a Bear Creek uppered AR in 7/62x39 that I got on sale for $199.99 over a year ago. The only change that I made to it thus far was to add an enhanced or extended firing pin to better shoot all Russian steel cased ammo including the notoriously finicky Tula. I have had zero failure to fires or other malfunctions. I have been getting 4-5 moa at 100 yards using a 4 moa red dot and irons. I am good with that. I also recently bought a KAK 11" 7.62x29 barrel and enhanced BCG to build an AR47 pistol. I expect close to MOA if not MOA out of it when done. AR47's of AR in 7.62x39 can be built to be much more accurate than AKs. Bolt breakage is the problem, so buying a quality bolt and watching the extractor is important to keep in mind.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

PSAs are pretty good stuff. They are Not all full auto dump magazines types of guns. But, as a semi auto, just make sure gas block is loctited(mine was loose, as they use no loctite) in and you should be good to go for long time.
also, CBC industries builds very good stuff here in Charleston. PSA just bought out their barrel maker.


----------

